# DS #4718: Picross 3D (Europe)



## Chanser (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5989^^


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, early dump.

This game is awesome. It's honestly better than standard Picross. A must play.


----------



## Jax (Feb 27, 2010)

Hell yeah! I love picross!


----------



## Bulit (Feb 27, 2010)

This is bullshit! It doesn't work on the m3i zero with the latest firmware. I get two white screens. I'm  buying an acekard 2i tomorrow.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh yeah! I totally forgot about this coming out...

Probably will have more protection though...


----------



## Depravo (Feb 27, 2010)

Working on AceKard2i/AKAIO and R4/YSMenu.


----------



## Yuan (Feb 27, 2010)

My save from Picross 3D (J) worked fine on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, just don't load the downladed puzzles.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

I never played the original, what's Picross about? What do you do?


----------



## Chanser (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Depravo (Feb 27, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I never played the original, what's Picross about? What do you do?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picross


----------



## Trademark3001 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes! i love early dumps! im exited to play this! whoe doesnt love picross! especially 3d!! lolz! works fine with Acekard 2i w/ Akaio 1.5


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really hope this has a tutorial that's easier to follow than that big ol' wall o' text. I didn't catch any of that. But it clearly involves numbers other than an ammo counter, so I'll probably avoid it. I play games to escape the necessity of thought, this kinda defeats that logic. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 27, 2010)

Confirmed working on a Cyclo DS (so far). Created save file and started tutorial..


----------



## Depravo (Feb 27, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picross games always have a tutorial. Long story short - you have to make a picture in the grid using the numbers as clues. This game is a 3D version.


----------



## metroid4life14 (Feb 27, 2010)

Boy, I'm going to have to whip out the original as well... THIS IS SO AWESOME


----------



## Aguilera_87 (Feb 27, 2010)

M3 Real SOLUTION

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1843993/Picross%203D%20sav.rar

This is a clean sav to make the game work on M3 real and M3i zero; it's the same solution as JAP version, the size of sav...

enjoy!


----------



## Fakie! (Feb 27, 2010)

This game is great, I've been playing the japanese version and it really is better than the regular picross.


----------



## Bulit (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks! Now i am keeping my m3i.


----------



## haflore (Feb 27, 2010)

WOOT!! This should keep me busy 'till some of March's big releases come out.


----------



## Kamakazie (Feb 27, 2010)

Being able to solve these in 3D looks crazy hard!  I cannot wait to check this out


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 27, 2010)

I've loved the first game and I can't wait to play this one. =)


----------



## evening (Feb 27, 2010)

Great surprise! I had no idea this was coming out so soon. I read that it works on R4 using YSmenu. I'm off to check it out now


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm willing to do all the puzzles over again. They were that good.

And yes, it works on regular 1.18 firmware for R4.

Awesome game, probably my favorite DS puzzler. I highly suggest it.

EDIT: Also, file size is 64MB uncompressed/unrar'd. I think the Japanese one was 32MB, IIRC. Interesting.


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 27, 2010)

I seriously jumped in my chair a little bit upon seeing this. I've finished over 240 puzzles in the Japanese release, and I can't get this one on my card fast enough.


----------



## nehe32 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sweet. I loved the original Picross. This will keep me busy for a while


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 27, 2010)

I gave it a go. It's not bad, actually a bit simpler than it looks. But I'm not one for puzzle games, I try to avoid thinking wherever possible unless it's on my games design course or how best to get into pretty girl's undergarments. So naturally I'm terrible at this game. But it's amusing enough, I'll keep it around for a few days. But it's one of those that will almost certainly vanish to make room for Soul Silver, Infinite Space, etc.


----------



## arielp (Feb 27, 2010)

Runs OK on Acekard 2i AKAIO 1.5.1, as Rittai Picross(J) works flawlessly too





Thanks God, the SAVE FILE is COMPATIBLE with RITTAI Picross, so i don't need to redo all again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i only rename my Rittai save file (1MB save file), and it works, recognized my profile)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 27, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! I totally forgot about this coming out...
> 
> Probably will have more protection though...



Working great on Cyclo...

...and loving it. So wonderfully Nintendo.


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 27, 2010)

Why is it 2 months later for NA, That seems odd.


----------



## nehe32 (Feb 27, 2010)

pcmanrules said:
			
		

> Why is it 2 months later for NA, That seems odd.


Yeah, region releasing dates are weird. The only reason i can think of is the additional languages.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 27, 2010)

i didn't enjoy the first game that much, the puzzles were too hard, i dont think i want to play this one.


----------



## Gagarin (Feb 27, 2010)

All your base are belong to us


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 27, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i didn't enjoy the first game that much, the puzzles were too hard, i dont think i want to play this one.



You mean "Picross DS"?

That was made by Jupiter (of "The World Ends With You" fame), and, yes, it was a bit relentless for novices, me included. Picross 3D was made by HAL Laboratory. They were responsible for the easy-peasy Kirby franchise, and this game's also a bit on the easy side compared to Picross DS. 

Trust me, it's WAY easier, even in the Japanese version.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 27, 2010)

Yay, picross is awesome.


----------



## jerbz (Feb 27, 2010)

trying it right now,going through the tutorial.
just as fun as the first picross.

i didnt play the japanese release but im glad i picked this one up!
=]


----------



## dudereno (Feb 27, 2010)

I played the hell out of the Japanese release last year. One , if not, the best puzzler on the DS. I wonder if they have changed anything for the EU title? Different puzzles? Or is it just a case of localizing the text. Anyways, It's a great excuse to play the blighter all over again.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 27, 2010)

Already made an 8-Bit Mario head puzzle!


----------



## Cyan (Feb 27, 2010)

already released ? great
I'll have to switch the save from jp version which I didn't finish yet. 
No big changes from Japanese to Europe I guess, only the puzzle names (and tutorials&challenges, but I already completed all of them, I didn't have difficulties to understand what to do).

Anyway, it's a great game. If you didn't like picross 2D, you should try it anyway as it's a different system (more line by line than cross-lines).
If you want all the stars, sometime you will have to play fast ! but the timeout is usually correctly set with the difficulty level and makes you enjoy the game even more.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you basically do in these puzzles?
Are they hard?
Do they involve maths?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, you gotta solve shit like x=y+20 BILLION! (but you have no idea what each value is! and you can't enter letters as your answer, because the game hates you!)

[/sarcasm]

Seriously, look up a video.


----------



## Snorlax (Feb 27, 2010)

This game is great, but I keep messing up the controls. :[ It's not fun knocking out a brick by accident when I ment to paint it!


----------



## Cyan (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> What do you basically do in these puzzles?
> Are they hard?
> Do they involve maths?
> no, there is no math involed, if it's not for thinking like :
> ...


Yeah, that will occure from time to time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




When it happens, I quit and restart the level so I keep all my stars.


----------



## outgum (Feb 27, 2010)

This game get my sticker of Aproval! "Good enough to pirate"


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 27, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic game, sod Chinatown Wars or whatever, these are the kinds of games they need to make for the DS.  Played the Japanese version to death though.


----------



## Snorlax (Feb 27, 2010)

It's just so nicely polished. The 3D, while not too advanced, just looks fresh and clean.
:] Picross makes me happy.


----------



## Jepeto (Feb 27, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> My save from Picross 3D (J) worked fine on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!! i was wondering that!!! Im on puzzle 336 on the japanese version!


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 27, 2010)

The 1st Picross was pure awesomeness, very hard to put down once you started.

I have played through the lengthy tutorial on this game (which i feel is needed to get use to the controls and game mechanics), and now i look forward to tackling the game. A must have game for me for sure.


----------



## pitman (Feb 27, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> My save from Picross 3D (J) worked fine on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does this version already has downloadable puzzles ?
I had a problem with the J version giving me a message and locking my game.

*goes off to download*
I'm gonna complete everything again


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been playing this game all day and I can honestly say I like Picross DS over this. =\


----------



## Master_B (Feb 27, 2010)

just played it for the first time..... this game is really damn great!!!


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 27, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will give it a go then


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

@Chanser: Video's been removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, imagine if this Picross game had the head tracking software...


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2010)

Loved the regular Picross DS, one of the best puzzle games I've ever played.
I'm downloading this and putting it in my to play folder, hopefully it's as good as Picross!


----------



## Yuan (Feb 27, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Loved the regular Picross DS, one of the best puzzle games I've ever played.
> I'm downloading this and putting it in my to play folder, hopefully it's as good as Picross!



It's funnier than 2d picross, believe me.


----------



## ZPE (Feb 27, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh is it a comedy/puzzle hybrid then?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> @Chanser: Video's been removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be irritating. Having to try and turn the DS around to see other angles? Ooof. No thank you. (however, it'd still be fooking cool to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

Again, I was really thinking about the angles on a cosmetic level; having it too focused on head tracking would make the thing unplayable.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 27, 2010)

since i got the jap version, i never played it until i guess now when i will play the european (eng) version


----------



## Fudge (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes! Been waiting for this ever since the Japanese release!


----------



## Kreatur84 (Feb 27, 2010)

omfg it makes so much fun,cant stoop playing XD


----------



## metroid4life14 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great game. Music gets a bit annoying though...


----------



## jvt777 (Feb 27, 2010)

you can change music to just one you like in the settings


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 27, 2010)

This is so addicting! I played Picross (the first one) but I don't know why I never really got into it, but this one has definitely got me hooked.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 27, 2010)

fun game.


----------



## acturus (Feb 27, 2010)

i completely forgot about this game. finished it in japanese, i better not get it in english or it will take over my life again


----------



## Yuan (Feb 27, 2010)

acturus said:
			
		

> i completely forgot about this game. finished it in japanese, i better not get it in english or it will take over my life again



Your (J) save works in it.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh look! Its a doggy!


----------



## outgum (Feb 27, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> omfg it makes so much fun,cant stoop playing XD


If you cant stop playing, how were you able to post in this thread? XD


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 27, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> acturus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## kedest (Feb 27, 2010)

I like how the solved puzzles are animated.


----------



## metroid4life14 (Feb 28, 2010)

jvt777 said:
			
		

> you can change music to just one you like in the settings


Too bad I don't like ANY of the songs.


----------



## xeronut (Feb 28, 2010)

I nabbed this, stuck it on the flash cart and booted it up to do a bit of napping this afternoon - for some reason, DS before sleep does the trick.  Lo and behold, two hours later, I had to fight to put this down.  This concept is better in 3D in my opinion.  Buying this as soon as it comes to the States!


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 28, 2010)

metroid4life14 said:
			
		

> jvt777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can turn the music off completely.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 28, 2010)

My review of this game, after beating the Japanese version (100%):

It's good, but it could have been better. 

You can't slice the object in all 3 directions (X/Y/Z). You can only slice in 2 (X/Y). 

Many of the puzzles were of 4-cube-headed stick figures doing something. Soccer. Ice Skating. Skiing. Dancing. ::yawn::

I recommend playing this game with a cheat code to disable the timer. Unlike Picross DS, the later puzzles are hard to complete in the allotted time without guessing or without knowing ahead of time what you were going to make.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 28, 2010)

great game my only problems with it is when you use the stylus to rotate the object around I usually end up hitting the damn slicer buttons and goes into slice mode, really annoying, they should of made it so you have to left up the stylus before hitting the slice buttons rather than accidently passing over the slice buttons when your trying to rotate the object


----------



## Killar (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm so upset(((( 
2 white screens on my iTouch...
Any suggestions?


----------



## Kreatur84 (Feb 28, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i think you know how i mean that


----------



## Aether (Feb 28, 2010)

Killar said:
			
		

> I'm so upset((((
> 2 white screens on my iTouch...
> Any suggestions?



Try the savegame that was posted in this topic.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 28, 2010)

I lost so much of my life to the original Picross I'm not sure if I should go anywhere near this one, noone will see me for months! :S


----------



## phoenixclaws (Feb 28, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I lost so much of my life to the original Picross I'm not sure if I should go anywhere near this one, noone will see me for months! :S



I agree with ya Psyfira. Picross 3D is Soooooo much more addictive and frustration too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But it's also more rewarding with all the mini animations they do with the built in puzzles. hehe.

I've already gotten to Normal Level 2 but that took over 150 puzzles to get to.


----------



## Aguilera_87 (Feb 28, 2010)

Killar said:
			
		

> I'm so upset((((
> 2 white screens on my iTouch...
> Any suggestions?



M3 Real SOLUTION

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1843993/Picross%203D%20sav.rar

This is a clean sav to make the game work on M3 real and M3i zero; it's the same solution as JAP version, the size of sav...

TRY THIS
the iTouch is similar to M3 Real... or the same Team, i dont know if this sav can be the solution; but would be...


----------



## Issac (Feb 28, 2010)

Wohooo! Time for me to get this, and continue on my quest to get three stars on all puzzles (Right now, I'm at 240 puzzles done)!! NOW IN ENGLIIIIIIISH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not that the japanese is a problem in this game, but still!


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Feb 28, 2010)

Picross 3D is a really addicting puzzle game. I got to say that I enjoy it much more then the original Picross


----------



## Shebang (Feb 28, 2010)

Aether said:
			
		

> Killar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did not work for me. I put the savegame in the NDS directory for the M3 Real DS - only getting white screen


----------



## Shebang (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, I downloaded a different dump (...nds-extra) and voila - it works. Obviously my dump from that particular spanish site was f'ed up.

Thanks!


----------



## Tatsurou (Feb 28, 2010)

So did they change all the puzzles from the Japanese version? A lot of them were Japanese culture based..


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 28, 2010)

Shebang said:
			
		

> Aether said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



make sure the name of the save file is exactly the same as the rom. so if your game is picross3d.nds, the save file MUST be named picross3d.sav, picross 3d.sav will not work, so either rename the rom or the save file to make them the same

(update: opps didnt see your post where you said you downloaded a different dump of the game.)


----------



## amonkeydotnet (Mar 1, 2010)

Not working on my Acekard2. I get two white screens.

Any other Acekard 2 users with my problem? D:


----------



## fcgfcg (Mar 1, 2010)

Works on R4, but I can't conect to NWFC.
Anyone with the same problem?


----------



## fabiobad (Mar 1, 2010)

hi, i have a G6lite and i've try to put the JAP saves... 2 white screens... i try to converter and put the emulator' saves... same white screens... i try the JAP dump of Picross 3D... and 2 white scrrens.
There are any solution for this flash card?
Tks and sorry for my baaad english ^^


----------



## bultmus (Mar 1, 2010)

just tried it today i found it is realy complicated and annoying game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but still it is fun to play it in any time .....


----------



## Taik (Mar 1, 2010)

amonkeydotnet said:
			
		

> Not working on my Acekard2. I get two white screens.
> 
> Any other Acekard 2 users with my problem? D:



Works perfect on my AK2i
I have AKAIO 1.5.1


----------



## alidsl (Mar 1, 2010)

I have to say that this game is the most underrated game of all time


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Mar 2, 2010)

It's amazing how Hal Laboratory were able to improve the original concept and make such wonderful game!


----------



## Master_B (Mar 2, 2010)

Just finished 81 puzzles.... this game is amazing and addiction!

Does somebody know how many puzzles there are in total?


----------



## shito (Mar 2, 2010)

Master_B said:
			
		

> Just finished 81 puzzles.... this game is amazing and addiction!
> 
> Does somebody know how many puzzles there are in total?


250~300 i think, plus downloadable puzzles


----------



## bultmus (Mar 2, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> Master_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats sooo much dont you think ........ i have just finished 10  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol... actualy i dont wast much of time playing this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Master_B (Mar 2, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> Master_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not more? I googled.... but could not find it


----------



## Jepeto (Mar 2, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> Master_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more than 350 puzzles im on the hard level and im on puzzle 340 and there are some more sub levels to finish this game.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 2, 2010)

I read somewhere that there was 350+ puzzles, so this game should last a while


----------



## Master_B (Mar 3, 2010)

Super.... so it is going to take a while for me to finish it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Damn, i am addicted :S


----------



## kedest (Mar 3, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> shito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keep playing
the fun only really starts when you get to the real 3D puzzles


----------



## RawkHawk (Mar 4, 2010)

Aguilera_87 said:
			
		

> Killar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using M3i Zero (Sakura, if it matters), and this did not work. I made sure the file names were the same and everything, but nope, still a white screen. For those who are having trouble, I'll try to find a different solution.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 5, 2010)

this is an awsome game. I actulay dont know how did they make 350+ puzzels, but they should have worked hard for it.

This game KILLS the time therefore this is a good game to play it in the aero-plane, when you are waiting for something and when you are bored.

i realy liked the game, i only play it when when i am waiting for something and when i am are bored.
as i told you it realy kills the time. i mean you will play 3 hours wwithout therefore i realy dont recomend playing it in exam days


----------

